# Broken Spindle Take-Up Nut... Ugh



## Andyjo (Oct 14, 2012)

It's cracked in half... looks like SOMEONE got a little overzealous with it... anyhow, i've searched to the end of the internet and back again... and haven't been able to find one, short of contacting south bend directly, does anyone have any suggestions?
It's a 9"er, ML003

Other issue with the hunk of iron, is that the pullies have a TON of rolling resistance on the spindle when using the bullgear

If anyone can help, i would be super-happy!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 14, 2012)

Have you oiled the pulley on the spindle? On the Hercus (same as SB9A, but with V-belts), there is a screw at the bottom of one of the grooves. It is actually a cap over the oil hole. Flood it with WD40 first to loosen up the ancient gunk, then put in new oil and work it well. Then oil it again.


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't forget the similar screw on the backgear shaft. Round-head slotted screw in the middle of the backgear shaft. 
I usually use ATF on the gummy ones, and add more every time I think about it. After it's freed up good and all the ATF has seeped out, I use the corrrect oil.


----------



## pjf134 (Oct 20, 2012)

The take up nut I do believe McMaster-Carr has them. Some people try to knock out the spindle without taking that nut off and they crack, if you have that type of spindle that knock out. Most SB users when they pick up a lathe they do a teardown and add new felts and wicks to make sure everything is getting oil. Don't forget to pull the pin on the bull gear before using the back gear. See pic for pin in the out position for using back gear.
Paul


----------



## macrnr (Oct 20, 2012)

I have an old 9" headstock, I might be able to help you out. PM me if your interested.


----------

